# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Video Capture Card

## Paralog

Kerkoj te hedh kasetat e vjetra ne kompjuter dhe per kete me duhet nje Video Capture Card

Para disa muajsh bleva Roxio Easy VHS to DVD Plus. Mbas 10 rregjistrimesh karta filloi te nxehej dhe nuk punoi me. 

Ndonje sugjerim nga ana juaj ?

----------

